# Picnic Taps Vs. Pluto Guns



## malt_shovel (6/7/14)

After almost five years using a Pluto gun to dispense my kegs I got a couple of picnic taps to use on a portable party system. I wanted to get the line length sorted with these to balance the party system and after a few test pours I am about to give the pluto gun away. They seem to have a larger bore allowing the beer to flow slower , reducing the head and leaving the beer nicley carbed. If you are starting out with kegs or haven't tried picnic taps before, seriously, give them a go.


----------



## Lecterfan (6/7/14)

Got a 6 keg setup in a keezer, all picnic taps. They ain't bling but they all pour a great beer, are easy to clean and helped to make kegging an affordable reality for me. Prejudice against these taps is aesthetic at best (although I'll have proper taps one day when I have a more permanent set up). I've used a few plutos, and while they are fun, I've honestly not understood the price discrepancy.


----------



## mattlea266 (7/7/14)

Love my picnic taps. Good pour. Cheap. Got them for around $5 each from memory. On my old fridge I had holes drilled through and had the picnic taps mounted like metal taps. Planned on just expanding the holes when i upgraded but put a hole through the fridge gas line. Working great on my new keezer now.


----------



## Drew (7/7/14)

I have pluto and picnic. The picnic tap is overall more pleasing to use. They really are awesome.


----------



## Parks (7/7/14)

If you cut a 5-10cm piece of 10mm vinyl tube it will fit perfectly on the end of the picnic tap and make pouring infinitely easier and more enjoyable 

EDIT: may be prone to exaggeration with my *infinitely* comment...


----------



## PaleRider (7/7/14)

I have 2 of these for my basic setup.
Neat & tidy in the fridge & easy to use & clean.

http://www.craftbrewer.com.au/shop/details.asp?PID=729

Cheers, Matt


----------

